# Che peccato



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

*Cinema, morto David Carradine*

*Trovato impiccato a Bangkok*


E' stato trovato morto impiccato in una camera d'albergo di Bangkok l'attore David Carradine. Lo riporta la "AbcNews" citando fonti dell'ambasciata americana in Thailandia. Carradine, celebre interprete di "Kill Bill" e della serie televisiva "Kung Fu", si trovava nella capitale thailandese per girare un film. Il corpo è stato rinvenuto da una cameriera dell'albergo durante la pulizia della stanza. 
Il corpo di Carradine era nella cabina armadio della sua suite al Park Nai Lert Hotel, come riferito dal quotidiano online "The Nation". Da mercoledì sera i colleghi con cui stava girando un film non avevano più sue notizie: Carradine non si era presentato a cena e il suo telefono cellulare era spento. La polizia ha dichiarato che l'attore si è impiccato usando una corda della tenda. Sul suo corpo non sono stati trovati segni di violenza 

Il suo personal manager, Chuck Binder, ha definito la notizia "scioccante" aggiungendo che David "era pieno di vita, sempre voglioso di lavorare... Una grande persona". Al momento si trovava nella capitale thailandese per girare il film "Stretch".

Figlio d'arte (di John Carradine) e membro di una famiglia tutta devota al cinema (i suoi fratelli Keith, Robert e Michael sono tutti attori), David Carradine ha raggiunto il grande successo negli anni 70 con la serie tv culto "Kung Fu". Volto noto in moltissimi film di genere dei 70's, è stato riportato in auge da Quentin Tarantino che nel 2003 gli ha affidato la parte del protagonista in "Kill Bill" 1 e 2


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Brugola ha detto:


> *Cinema, morto David Carradine*
> 
> *Trovato impiccato a Bangkok*
> 
> ...



Una notizia proprio brutta. di merda, direi, perdonate il francesisimo.
RIP David. Sei stato immenso.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Una notizia proprio brutta. di merda, direi, perdonate il francesisimo.
> RIP David. Sei stato immenso.


anche per me.
ci son rimasta di merdissima


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

mi spiace...faccia sempre interessante anche se un po' statica.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

*lo ha dichiarato la polizia di bangkoki*

*Carradine morto per un gioco autoerotico*

*L'attore rinvenuto «con una corda intorno al collo ed una intorno agli organi genitali»*

*BANGKOK (THAILANDIA)* - Le voci si sono rincorse su internet per 24 ore. Ma oggi c'è l'ufficializzazione.  La morte di David Carradine potrebbe essere stata causata da un «gioco autoerotico», secondo un responsabile della polizia thailandese. L'attore infatti è stato trovato «con una corda intorno al collo ed una intorno agli organi genitali. Le due funi erano poi attaccate a un attaccapanni nella sua stanza», ha dichiarato oggi in una conferenza stampa il generale Worapong Siewpreecha, della polizia di Bangkok. 


*LE CIRCOSTANZE DELLA MORTE *- «In queste circostanze non possiamo essere certi sia stato un suicidio, ma potrebbe essere morto masturbandosi», ha aggiunto il generale. Il protagonista della serie tv «Kung fu» e del film «Kill Bill» giovedì è stato trovato impiccato nudo nella sua camera d'albergo in lussuoso albergo di Bangkok: i risultati dell'autopsia sono attesi nelle prossime 24 ore.



che morte del cazzo...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Questi particolari li trovo inutili.


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questi particolari li trovo inutili.


senza il lato pruriginoso la notizia sarebbe già sfumata


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> senza il lato pruriginoso la notizia sarebbe già sfumata


oh raga, come l'ho letta l'ho postata eh?non è che mi ci stia sbrodolando dentro


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh raga, come l'ho letta l'ho postata eh?non è che mi ci stia sbrodolando dentro



Lo so... non me la prendo con te capretta... e' solo che sto sviluppando una seria allergia nei confronti della stampa che pubblica particolari che considero inutili


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh raga, come l'ho letta l'ho postata eh?non è che mi ci stia sbrodolando dentro


per caso avanzi un caffè stamattina?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> per caso avanzi un caffè stamattina?


mi è rimasto un cornetto salato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so... non me la prendo con te capretta... e' solo che sto sviluppando una seria allergia nei confronti della stampa che pubblica particolari che considero inutili


no no, prendiamocela con lei che è più divertente


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi è rimasto un cornetto salato


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

ho pensato a brugoletta... non era lei che voleva morire così?
ingiustizia: noi donne 'ste cose non le possiam fare.... 



(sdrammatizzo!)


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho pensato a brugoletta... *non era lei che voleva morire così?*
> ingiustizia: noi donne 'ste cose non le possiam fare....
> 
> 
> ...


impiccata in un bagno con un gioco erotico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












ti sbagli stordita


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> impiccata in un bagno con un gioco erotico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  (scusate, spero di non urtare nessuno sdrammatizzando)

OT ma no, morire con un orgasmo carpiato multiplo in atto!


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

*disattenta: bocciata*



Grande82 ha detto:


> (scusate, spero di non urtare nessuno sdrammatizzando)
> 
> OT ma no, morire con un orgasmo carpiato multiplo in atto!


ma non ero io !! Era asu!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non ero io !! Era asu!!


----------

